# 10 Gallon tank and wanting to plant...



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I am completely new to planted tanks. I'd like to setup from scratch, a 10 gallon planted tank. 

I'd like to have something soft for my Thai halfmoon betta to rest on. I'd also love to have some color in there. I don't know of any aquarium plants that carry color, but maybe you guys could direct me. 

As far as lights go, I have a full-spectrum fluorescent light on my 10 gallon hood that came with it when I bought it.

Also, do I need to plant in dirt or can I plant in gravel? Dirt just sounds so messy.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Dirt does sound messy but I promise, you'll end up preferring the benefits of an NPT over an inert gravel substrate. Also, the dirt is capped with sand so the mess doesn't last long. And the continued nutrients and nitrogen cycle breakdown provided by the dirt make it incredibly valuable to the plants. It means less work for you in the long run, because you don't need to be dosing your plants with fertilizers or root tabs or anything.

There are fewer colorful lowlight plants, but they do exist! Crypts come in some very pretty reds and purples, as do some dwarf lilies. Both are hardy plants that do well without much light. The key to getting these good colors is to have a lot of iron in your substrate.

Java moss is a nice, soft lowlight plant perfect for resting on. My bettas also like to hang out among their java ferns and anacharis


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, this is where I can get creative!

I love gardening and I make my own potting soil. I have plenty of goodies lying around that I could use. I just need some schooling on what aqua plants need over terra plants.

Far as I know, there's no difference except waterings!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Mashiro said:


> Well, this is where I can get creative!
> 
> I love gardening and I make my own potting soil. I have plenty of goodies lying around that I could use. I just need some schooling on what aqua plants need over terra plants.
> 
> Far as I know, there's no difference except waterings!


That's pretty much the only difference! I just buy organic potting mix from Lowe's for my aquariums. Same with my sand. If you're able to make your own potting soil, even better! Aquarium plants like the same sorts of nutrients as terra plants. In fact, my neighbor who grows his own herbs and veggies and I share our soil  We just buy it in bulk because it's less expensive per pound and we both use the same bag.

I find it very soothing to do the gardening in my tanks, and I think it helps my seasonal affective disorder to have these little natural environments near me all the time.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Righteous.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Just been reading and getting some ideas. I decided to go the inert gravel and root tabs route for right now and see how I like the upkeep of a planted aquarium in the first place.

I'd love to start with a few anacharis and java ferns and a bit of java moss. I've already got some good natrual driftwood pieces that are on the way.

I'd also like to plant something in my 2.5G Mini-Bow with a 10w Compact Fluorescent.

Planning on posting lots of pics soon to come.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

low light most likely wont be enough for plants to keep their colour, I have purple cabomba that is no longer purple because my light is too low lol.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's my progress as of now.

I got some Eco Complete substrate. :lol:










If there's any tips or information anyone can give me about this substrate, I'd be grateful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Java Fern and Moss can grow on decorations and Anuibus can grow on Lava Rock and Driftwood.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's what's on the way so far:

Java Moss, Vesicularia dubyana
Java Fern, Microsorum pteropus
Ancharis, Egeria densa
Dwarf Lily Plant, Nymphaea stellata

Driftwood got caught in USPS because I recently moved and didn't realize that the carrier doesn't deliver to my address. :*( 

So I'm going to pick up the driftwood today. Plants are arriving Monday.

My 21st birthday is tomorrow and I'll be kickin' it with the fishes, hopefully I'll get some birthday money and upgrade my lighting system to at least 3.6 wpg. Right now it's at it's current 1.5 wpg.

ChoclateBetta, what do you suggest I add for more flora/fauna?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I have read Anarchis prefers cooler water.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> From what I have read Anarchis prefers cooler water.


Nope, it's native to Central/South America. 

No cool water there that I know about.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You do realize there are cold aread in south america. The galapapagoes gets water currents from the artic and Penguins live in it. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Elodea_densa


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm getting my information from the site I bought it from. Site specifically lists it as a warm water plant as well.

http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ANCHARIS-Egeria-densa-EASY-plant-turtle-food-ancharis06.htm


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nothing there says it is warm water and it lists great for things like turtles. Red Eared Slider if I remeber right is the most common Pet turtle and it lives in some pretty cool water like around here they live and is gets pretty cold.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Nothing there says it is warm water and it lists great for things like turtles. Red Eared Slider if I remeber right is the most common Pet turtle and it lives in some pretty cool water like around here they live and is gets pretty cold.


Our Products > Discus, Warm Water Plants > Ancharis, Egeria densa

First product on the page.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There are many coldwater crayfish. Anarchis is commonly used in ponds and fed to goldfish.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Does this mean it won't work in my tank?

What do you suggest in instead?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornwort is great.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Nothing there says it is warm water and it lists great for things like turtles. Red Eared Slider if I remeber right is the most common Pet turtle and it lives in some pretty cool water like around here they live and is gets pretty cold.


*Region: Central/South America*
You don't consider these listed countries as being warm water areas???


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You do realize there are cold aread in south america. The galapapagoes gets water currents from the artic and Penguins live in it. Elodea densa - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki


Your killing me dude. Warm water Penguins.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> From what I have read Anarchis prefers cooler water.


Don't guess. Everyone can Google. What is your experience with it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My own expeirence to and the Galapopgoes recieves cold water from the Artic making it colder.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> My own expeirence to and the Galapopgoes recieves cold water from the Artic making it colder.


Umm, think you need to read something else besides Wikipedia


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Please stop clogging up my thread with arguments.

Thank you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Mashiro said:


> Please stop clogging up my thread with arguments.
> 
> Thank you.


You would rather be fed garbage thats not useful to you??


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> You would rather be fed garbage thats not useful to you??


No, I know this guy is wrong. I'm just trying to ignore him at this point. I trust the site more than someone who's "Autistic and Proud".


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Mashiro said:


> No, I know this guy is wrong. I'm just trying to ignore him at this point. I trust the site more than someone who's "Autistic and Proud".


Understood. I got ya now.:thumbsup:


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

My anacharis is growing fine in 80 degree water. Perhaps it grows faster in cooler temps, but it is propagating new offshoots weekly for me.

Some additional suggestions:
- Frogbit and/or duckweed would be great floating plants, and highly oxygenating too.
- Pellia or subwassertang are very low maintenance and add a texture different from moss to the tank.
- Guppy grass can float or be planted, and I've found it grows like a weed even when I ignore it.

I love your dragon decoration.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.galapagosonline.com/nathistory/Oceanography/Currents.html See they get Artic currents making it colder. Next you will say all of south America is Tropical.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

My anarchis is growing like a weed in my 80* water as well.
I myself wouldnt suggest pellia, its REALLY messy, i bought some by accident and HATE it. everyones preferances are different though.
Frogbit is great, grows like a weed as well in my tanks.
In my low light tanks I have -- rotala, aquatic banana, java fern, java moss, money wort, anubias nana, amazon sword, anarchis, some kind of Val, cabomba, water wisteria, water sprite, giant hornwort, morimo moss ball, and some other plants that I cant identify. They are all thriving! The rotala I might not recommend as it doesn't root very well (in my case) so some peices become un-wedged on occasion from fish swimming into it. But its a slow grower so it'd be great for a 10 gallon if you want low maintenence.
I find that my girls in the sorority tank love to rest on the banana and amazon swords. The swords would probably out grow your tank but you could always find a smaller variation.
For low light there isnt much choice in colorful ones, tiger lotus could work? I find that all the different shades of green make it colorful enough, also driftwood and other hard-scape decorations add color in as well.
I dont know anything about the substrate so I cant help you there, sorry!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if you want a little height in the back go for a mini sword or apongeton crispus. the crispus will get tall and spread along the top of the tank. or some hygro corymbosa(you will have to prune eventually).the hygro adds pinks and reds.marimo work well also. your lily will fill out most of your tank. checkout the symbolism of the nymphaea nouchali (stellata). it's kind cool, about the buddah's footprints.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

btw. south africa has braying jack-ass penguins.very few species of penguin live in sub-zero climates. the magenellic penguin lives off of the coast of chili in warm coastal waters. anacharis does best in water between 60-74 but can do ok in a 80 deg tank too. choclate betta was right. pertinant to the original question or not. cut some slack, if you would be so nice.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen warm water Penguins in a Florida Zoo. The Galapoegoes is very special not just current wise.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Question: What is considered the difference of low-light and high-light. Also, recommendations of each for gallons per tank?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I have what I would consider low light, supplied lights with tanks. Tho, my tanks on a southern exposure window sill with full sun.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Just noticed my first (?) tiny snail. Must have come with my newly added large Java Fern!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have seen warm water Penguins in a Florida Zoo. The Galapoegoes is very special not just current wise.


I suggest you drop it. I can post them and where they are from. RESEARCH. Not from Wikipedia.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I posted that visit the galapogoes thing and it's not wiki.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Ummm. I thought we had dropped the subject. Let's talk about plants, not pengiuns... Or debating wikipedia.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry double post... Darned iPhone keypad


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am using my Moms IPhone no issues for me.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

anyway... let me know how that lily does. i'm thinking of getting a few.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried Banana plants never worked. I may try again.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Update!

My plants arrived. The guy was nice enough to throw in an extra Java Fern as well, which went into my betta tank. Java Moss went into my guppy tank, while everything else went into the 10 gallon.

Pics explain everything. :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Does the top one have a heater? I love your tanks.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

The heater is on the way, to be expected in the mail tomorrow. 

Thank you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay. I really love the Banana plant. I was thinking of growing it that style.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Second update of the day? :lol:

I had to rearrange a little because I realized that my bunched plant, Anacharis, can be planted stem by stem. So I separated it among my three tanks. Just one tiny stem in the betta tank, just as an experiment.

Also, don't know if anyone has any info on DIY Co2 maintenance and recipes for 2 litres, but I'd be grateful if anyone chimes in on that since I'm working on getting that together as well.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Adding CO2 is probably not going to do much of anything to your tank.*

Based on the 3 tanks you have, the OEM lighting that comes with those hoods don't really give off enough light for those plants to FLOURISH. Adding CO2 can create major algae problems if you don't have enough fast growing plants to absorb the excess nutrients.

If you haven't done so already, upgrade the bulbs to 6500k. 


Java fern grows REALLY slow. Near impossible to kill unless you bury the rhizome. 
Java moss grows EXTREMELY slow. 
Anacharis grows about 1/2"-1" every 24 hours in my tanks.

For the anacharis, try to locate it in area where it's near the light, but not out in the open where the fish will mess with it too much. Corner is usually a good location. 


Anacharis is always the first plant that my fish will tear to shreds when they're bored.

So far, good start. 


Try to take pictures of your entire tank once every 1-2 weeks so you can monitor growth & treat for mineral deficiencies.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

What does OEM mean?

These are the bulbs that are in the two smaller tanks.

http://www.petco.com/product/111943/Zoo-Med-Ultra-Sun-Daylight-Compact-Fluorescent-Bulb.aspx

Thank you for the info so far.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

That lily is beautiful, but I would remove the leaves that reach the surface and only keep the brand new short ones. Otherwise you'll end up with 30+ leaves all at the surface, blocking light to your other plants. I learned this the hard way >.< Or if you like the look of the floating leaves, just keep 1 or 2 at a time.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

babystarz said:


> That lily is beautiful, but I would remove the leaves that reach the surface and only keep the brand new short ones. Otherwise you'll end up with 30+ leaves all at the surface, blocking light to your other plants. I learned this the hard way >.< Or if you like the look of the floating leaves, just keep 1 or 2 at a time.


Thanks for the tip!

Should I clip at the base of the bulb and remove the entire stem?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Mashiro said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Should I clip at the base of the bulb and remove the entire stem?


Yep that's what I do. It'll keep sending up new leaves regularly and you can just keep snipping off the long ones as they're replaced  If you notice the base is getting really thick and rooty over time with lots of new growth, you can split it into two separate plants as well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Onion plants are awesome.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I liked the before pictures better, especially in the third tank. I find that putting stuff directly in the middle just cuts the view of the tank in half. Setting it 2/3rds inside the tank is much more visually appealing IMHO. Rule of Thirds.

Also jesus christ, Reefing Madness is my new favourite moderator, lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why is he your favorite?


----------

